# Cheapest Headless hardware?



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey everyone. So I am thinking about building a baritone scale 6 string headless guitar as my first build and I was wondering where I could get some good, and relatively cheaper headless hardware (AKA the bridge, and head piece really) If I can keep the price low, I can start building it sooner than later rather than having to wait to save up so much money.


----------



## Winspear (Oct 13, 2014)

Technology4Musicians


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 14, 2014)

if you type in headless guitar bridge, you can get one on ebay for like 70 bucks? if i remember correctly the headless hipshot bridges arent a whole lot either (i think 200?) which will be high quality, but prettyc heap compared to other high quality headless bridges.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my JCustom headless fixed bridge for around $130 or so from their ebay store. It's definitely the cheapest one out there that isn't one of those crappy "Overlord of Music" ones. I'd stay away from those. 

The headpiece I got on ebay, too. It was like HeadlessUSA or something. It was like $20 for the one that only accepts double ball end strings. I got that. The one that accepts normal strings was more, but you could easily get the adapter for the cheaper one. I plan on doing that later down the line.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 14, 2014)

Jcustom fixed bridge. $129.

Jcustom FX Bridge Fits Steinberger Transtrem "s" Trem Guitars Fixed Bridge | eBay

The one I got. $34.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headless-He...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item35dddb9f4b

$50 for top mounted.

Original Style Brass Headpiece by Jcustom Black Steinberger Compatible | eBay

$80 for the one that accepts any string.

Jcustom Steinberger Combo Headpiece Authorized USA Distributor Now in Stock | eBay


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 14, 2014)

The Cheapest is definitely OVERLORD OF MUSIC 

Black 6 String Guitar Tailpiece Tremolo Bridge FIT Most Headless Guitar | eBay


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 14, 2014)

We've all heard a lot of bad things about these _'Overlord of Music'_ bridges, and yet I haven't come across a thread of anyone actually trying them either here on SSO or on other forums. I just keep reading about how bad they are and yet find no depth to such a statement. Not that I believe it's a good system, nor that everyone echoing the complaints are collectively wrong or misinformed, but I'm still skeptical as I haven't really *seen* any hard evidence that would prove _*to me*_ that these don't function properly.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Oct 14, 2014)

Technology4Musicians stuff is top notch, it's not crazy cheap, but much cheaper than Strandberg hardware and you'll get more than your money's worth.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 14, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> We've all heard a lot of bad things about these _'Overlord of Music'_ bridges, and yet I haven't come across a thread of anyone actually trying them either here on SSO or on other forums. I just keep reading about how bad they are and yet find no depth to such a statement. Not that I believe it's a good system, nor that everyone echoing the complaints are collectively wrong or misinformed, but I'm still skeptical as I haven't really *seen* any hard evidence that would prove _*to me*_ that these don't function properly.



I've seen it mentioned a few times in build threads, but someone always denounces it.
I'm still open to giving it a fair chance. I assume it's probably very cheap in material and finishing, but it'll still work.

My  was directed at the terrible bridge branding, and not the product's quality.
I'd have to grind that off if I were to buy one


----------



## jwade (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried the ABM headless system sold by Allparts? I know someone that bought the bass version and it seemed fairly well-made. You're limited to 6 string for guitar but still.


----------



## russtolium (Oct 14, 2014)

Alternate suggestion: you could try the reverse slung method, which just requires a bit of creativity and a few small parts, basically just anchor the strings just past the nut and place the tuners in the body. I did it with a 4 string guitar I built a few years ago and it worked out pretty well (except the routing of the strings through the body, I don't recommend that since it caused tuning to be a bit wonky). I got the idea from some Kramer bass designs that did a similar thing.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2014)

jwade said:


> Has anyone tried the ABM headless system sold by Allparts? I know someone that bought the bass version and it seemed fairly well-made. You're limited to 6 string for guitar but still.



ABM hardware is top notch quality but NOT cheap.


----------



## jwade (Oct 14, 2014)

50% off through Allparts if you know anyone that's an Allparts dealer


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 14, 2014)

You want the cheapest? I got ya. I made a few of these little guys. Steinberger tuners through the body, and just got some eyelets for TOM string through bridge holes and anchored the balls at the headstock.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 14, 2014)

^^^ I still have an inordinate fondness for that little guy.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm actually liking that design, 7SOH. Mind posting detailed pics of the bridge, tuners, and headpiece? I'm thinking that might be the easiest option and I could even do an 8 string this way!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> We've all heard a lot of bad things about these _'Overlord of Music'_ bridges, and yet I haven't come across a thread of anyone actually trying them either here on SSO or on other forums. I just keep reading about how bad they are and yet find no depth to such a statement. Not that I believe it's a good system, nor that everyone echoing the complaints are collectively wrong or misinformed, but I'm still skeptical as I haven't really *seen* any hard evidence that would prove _*to me*_ that these don't function properly.



I've messed around with a few of them fixing them up for a buddy. 

They aren't the worst, and the design is just a copy-paste job from other hardware. 

Here's where you run into issues:
- The finish is cheap, and thick so parts of the mechanism grate when used
- The bridge and components don't come lubricated so you have to take the whole thing apart, lubricate it, and then work on it
- The hardware (screws, and anything else with threading) is terribly cheap and often brittle 

For how cheap these go for, they're workable, but you're going to have to put some work in and get ready to invest in new hardware for it, and pray some of the more proprietary parts to the system don't fail. 

They remind me of all trem bridge systems in this price bracket. Functional, but for how long?


----------



## Zhysick (Oct 16, 2014)

I received yesterday my Technology4musicians single saddles headless bridge...

Amazing quality. Cannot wait for the moment I have them in my guitar... need to try this right now.

Less than 300&#8364; for the whole bridge (8 strings) I think is more than acceptable. Not cheap, but the build quality is amazing so...

On the other hand I think their strings clamps are extremely expensive for what they are so I didn't order them, I will make my own in aluminum to save a little bit as I don't like their design and even less the price.

If you don't want to spend too much but you want quality and reliability chose Technology4musicians. If you have the money buy the original Strandbergs...


----------



## Be_eM (Nov 23, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> We've all heard a lot of bad things about these _'Overlord of Music'_ bridges, and yet I haven't come across a thread of anyone actually trying them either here on SSO or on other forums. I just keep reading about how bad they are and yet find no depth to such a statement. Not that I believe it's a good system, nor that everyone echoing the complaints are collectively wrong or misinformed, but I'm still skeptical as I haven't really *seen* any hard evidence that would prove _*to me*_ that these don't function properly.



I'm sorry to pull up this thread a month after the discussion happened, but I didn't see it earlier. About that Overlord of Music trem: I's a cheap Chinese knock-off of the Steinberger R-Trem. Among the Steinberger trems, the R-Trem is the "cheap" trem, which is installed on the whole Spirit line, as well as on a number of Hohner and (in the past) Cort guitars.

If it comes to repairs on an R-Trem, I am usually the one who will be asked sooner or later. I'm providing replacement parts for R-Trems (and others), and people send me pics or descriptions of their problems. There are some weak points on original R-Trems, like the bending pivot posts or the spring tab. These problems are a consequence of design and - even more - the used materials/metals. These are pics showing what can happen on an original R-Trem:

Bent pivot posts:





Bent spring tab






 leads to a bent pivot base as well:






And now try to imagine what happens if you replace the inexpensive materials of an original bridge by even cheaper materials and manufacturing (also with less precision) of questionable provenience. 


Bernd


----------



## lituanoz (Sep 17, 2016)

Be_eM said:


> Well, I have just found this page, two years latter, hehe, though I think this could help to anyone who has the same problem.
> 
> I bought a second hand steinberger spirit. I love this guitar, though the bridge had the same problem than shown in the above pictures (don´t worry about the curve in the third picture, that was designed to follow the curve of the fingerboard!!!! tha MUST be that curved)
> 
> ...


----------



## Be_eM (Sep 18, 2016)

lituanoz said:


> (don´t worry about the curve in the third picture, that was designed to follow the curve of the fingerboard!!!! tha MUST be that curved)



No. You adapt to the curve by setting the saddle height accordingly, same prinicple on ALL Steinberger trems. The above curve shows a bent base plate, that's all.


----------



## laxu (Sep 18, 2016)

Just having "Overlord of Music" written on a bridge is enough to turn me off.


----------



## Lotra (Sep 18, 2016)

Check Mera submarine headless stuff....
Not the cheapest ...but high quality...


----------

